# Diving the Antares



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

This video is from a couple weekes ago. Finally got the time to edit it. First dive with the Go-Pro camera http://vimeo.com/30710512


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great vid! Please keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice video. This GoPro thing creating more videos out there to see is awesome. Thanks for not editing out the missed shot. It makes me feel a little better about some of my misses.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Trying to keep it real..


----------

